
Remote Code Exec/Remote DOS in All Linux Kernels Before 5.08 - dsr_
https://nvd.nist.gov/vuln/detail/CVE-2019-11815
======
dsr_
The good news is that the fix appears to be one line of C, so backporting to
older kernels should be as simple as these things ever are.

